# Field Terms and meanings



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

If it will help, I've devoted a page of my website to a glossary of terms common to retreiver fieldwork. 

http://www.rushcreekpress.com/glossaryofterms.html

EvanG


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Bless you Evan!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That should be a big help to many. I think this should be a sticky in the Hunt and Field section.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are some more:

*bird boy from hell :* What I and most of my friends are. They yell, blow duck calls and whistles, and come out of the blind at the most inopportune times. They can't throw a bumper in the same place twice. You can tell them how to do something ten times and they still do it wrong.

*freakin' rug :* Kind of dog me and my friends have. Dadgum dog has too much hair to swim, too much fat to run, and would rather piss on a bird than pick it up.

*OH SH*T :* what you say when your dog breaks

*HOLY SH*T :* what you say when the other guy's dog breaks and beats yours to the brd

*smart-asses :* those other guys whose dogs are really good

*Saturday night tailgate party : *what we go to hunt tests for

*afternoon Gator game on TV :* our built-in excuse not to train this weekend


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Here are some more:
> 
> *bird boy from hell :* What I and most of my friends are. They yell, blow duck calls and whistles, and come out of the blind at the most inopportune times. They can't throw a bumper in the same place twice. You can tell them how to do something ten times and they still do it wrong.
> 
> ...


These are the sort of definitions that usually take years of actual participation to learn!!!:--happy:

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, I think I have said all of those a time or two (some in the same breath), well except the Gator game....Something a little more regional perhaps?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I will add my personal favorite..."Being a Total "*WAD*" Referring to Tuff Dog when he is a *"Wild Ass Dog"* and recall means ol Al has to "re-call" his butt several times before he listens.!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hey hey - what you still can't yell right if you're a bird boy from hell (my mom suddenly becomes Fat Albert)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> hey hey - what you still can't yell right if you're a bird boy from hell *(my mom suddenly becomes Fat Albert)*



OMG This made me laugh my butt off!!! TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I swear, I had to tell my mom "this is not a Fat Albert audition, you don't have to say it like that!" :doh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am wavering about if I dare to add this. The old timers with awesome MH labs sometimes call the handful of preppy women who show up with show coated goldens just to get the JH title "the Bandana B*tches" . . . I myself try not to be a bandana dog B*tch by being bird boy and being one of the last to leave etc, but it is hard without a lab, lol!


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well if we are venturing into actual training terms: my personal favorite


"BFD": stands for Big Fluffy Dog, when they pin the marks and line the blind and otherwise make momma proud.

or

Big F%&*$in Deal-when things go bad..

I shout this often while training. As we are the only fluffs in our training group--I am the only one allowed to say the above phrase. I also love pointing out the fact the Ryder has a better water entry for the wow factor then all but one of the numerous dogs I train with. I often wait for a smarty comment from my training buddies and say "and who jumped the farthest and pinned those marks--who was that.??? HUH???" Of course it is a spectacular day when Weezie the terrier makes them all look bad--and she has numerous times.


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am wavering about if I dare to add this. The old timers with awesome MH labs sometimes call the handful of preppy women who show up with show coated goldens just to get the JH title "the Bandana B*tches" . . . I myself try not to be a bandana dog B*tch by being bird boy and being one of the last to leave etc, but it is hard without a lab, lol!


 
I'm so not touching that..............................




well maybe a little--please, please,please don't baby talk your dog in a high loud carrying voice while he is out in the field competing for his JH. It just gives them fuel for the roasting fire.............:hide:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Nancy -- now I know the difference between PRAISE and CHEERLEADING - it's a fine line! 
But some little nerd with a black lab at the last HRC test had the nerve to say something about me doing a "WOOHOO" when Fisher lined the blind...well who's dog passed and who's didn't? Of course the judges -- my buddies and big bubbas themselves -- gave me a good-natured hard time about my WOOHOO and accompanying arm movements, which make me look something like an overexcited chicken. Now they remind me if I DON'T do the woohoo! For shame!
Hey, when you run a "BFD" you either can get bitter or you can have fun


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Did someone mention afternoon Gator games?

I'm there!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

If running Hunt Tests in Canada, you also need to know:

*Quartering*--dog working out ahead of the handler in gun range searching for birds. In SH the area may be scented or there may be dead birds planted for the dog to find. In MH the dogs must Quarter to Flush, the Flush involving a simulated flush with a dead bird thrown from a trap, or in our Master National, a live flush, that may or may not be shot.

Some more handler terms: 
*Sandbagger*: handler who hides or dawdles when their dog should be lined up to run, hoping to gain more favourable wind or lighting conditions.

*PPG*: aka Princess Pretty Girl. (Anney, this is a Gail-ism!) A close relative of the aforementioned Preppy Lady. Doesn't want to touch dead birds, and sometimes, neither does her dog. Easily identified by squeals of disgust, and inappropriate footwear. Sight of green-skinned 3mo old training birds usually drives from any desire to train fieldwork

For more Golden specific terms:
*Fluffy Bas***d*: handlers term directed at Foo-Foo dog when he takes over on the blind. Now a standing Ontario Zone 1 HRC knickname for one particular blond boy... :banghead:

*Burr Magnet*: status of the Fluffy Bas***d when pheasant hunting or training in burdock infested field

*Club Tail*: Burr-i-fied rear appendage. Hours of work to remove without destroying the fur you have so assiduously been growing for that upcoming show...


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

I love burr's, I break out the scissors. Ruckus's tail looked like a 3 year.old hacked it off this winter-it's just now about 2" long. 

After years of abuse-and some nose to nose encounters with the real jerks-I've calmed significantly. Have to set a good example when you become an AKC judge. Sooooo I had two jackets made one is bright pink for set up day and the other is olive green-both have "Marsh Mops Gone Bad" in big old letters on the front. . I figure that says it all...and I have been known to shout wooohooo and BFD at HT's.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, you guys/gals are too funny!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

pals said:


> "Marsh Mops Gone Bad"


Is that anything like Swampcollies-R-Us?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I don't know where I saw it, but I read somewhere that "Swampcollie" was a hunting slang term for golden retrievers. Am I right about that?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> I don't know where I saw it, but I read somewhere that "Swampcollie" was a hunting slang term for golden retrievers. Am I right about that?


Marsh Mop, Rug, Swampcollie, etc are all terms for Golden Retriever.


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh that's good too! Bubba over on the other place we visit-coined the term in one of his "regards" to me when I got lippy with him. I just love it-just the right amount of tongue in cheek for me and my crew. 

We need to discuss diversions, ma&pops, in-lines, flower pots, hip pockets, walking doubles &singles, fliers, ohhh out of order fliers. I need to check out evan's page, stupid blackberry is being difficult.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

pals said:


> I'm so not touching that..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, exactly! Whose baby has the nice ducky wucky???? 

It is such underappreciated hard work being a princess pretty girl with a fluffy b*stard . . .


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

pals said:


> We need to discuss *diversions*, *ma&pops*, *in-lines*, *flower pots*, *hip pockets*, *walking doubles &singles*, *fliers*, ohhh *out of order fliers*. I need to check out evan's page, stupid blackberry is being difficult.


All good stuff. Do want definitions here, or a new thread to discuss what they are, and how to do them?

EvanG


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Let's do a thread on marking concepts, what they are, what the dogs learns, how to do them-by teaching then putting it all together.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Oh Nancy -- now I know the difference between PRAISE and CHEERLEADING - it's a fine line!
> But some little nerd with a black lab at the last HRC test had the nerve to say something about me doing a "WOOHOO" when Fisher lined the blind...well who's dog passed and who's didn't? Of course the judges -- my buddies and big bubbas themselves -- gave me a good-natured hard time about my WOOHOO and accompanying arm movements, which make me look something like an overexcited chicken. Now they remind me if I DON'T do the woohoo! For shame!
> Hey, when you run a "BFD" you either can get bitter or you can have fun


*Holy Hell!!!!*
Now I know where Oriana gets her mannerisms from - not the dam nor the sire but the sire's owner!! :--happy:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting this thread... now I can actually understand what is being said in the threads about hunting  Also had a good laugh at some of your posts! lol


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Oh Nancy -- now I know the difference between PRAISE and CHEERLEADING - it's a fine line!
> But some little nerd with a black lab at the last HRC test had the nerve to say something about me doing a "WOOHOO" when Fisher lined the blind...well who's dog passed and who's didn't? Of course the judges -- my buddies and big bubbas themselves -- gave me a good-natured hard time about my WOOHOO and accompanying arm movements, which make me look something like an overexcited chicken. Now they remind me if I DON'T do the woohoo! For shame!
> Hey, when you run a "BFD" you either can get bitter or you can have fun


Haha! My recent Mira agility video had "Woo Hoo" at the end of it. I got an email saying "remember there is no woo hoo in hunt tests!" haha!

What a fun thread, some good info mixed with some good humor!

Here is another good field glossary
http://www.everythinggolden.com/field_trial_glossery.htm


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Nagging*: When the trainer/handler of a dog does not give the appropriate correction for a known command. This will create a piggy dog and a host of other problems.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

pals said:


> *Nagging*: When the trainer/handler of a dog does not give the appropriate correction for a known command. This will create a piggy dog and a host of other problems.


And it is a _far_ more pervasive issue than many would suppose. It fosters mediocrity in the field, and wide variety of needless training battles.

EvanG


----------

